# Portalegre - Nevão 10 Janeiro 2009



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2009 às 15:48)

Portalegre hoje de manhã, depois do nevão da madrugada!!!


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2009 às 16:07)

*Re: Portalegre - Nevão 10.01.2008*

Boas fotos Obrigado pela partilha

Para esses lados o nevão também foi grande


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2009 às 19:23)

Este Inverno Portalegre tem estado em grande

Belas fotos do nevão


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

Um bonito nevão


----------



## NorthWind (10 Jan 2009 às 19:45)

Que belas imagens! 


Que bonito é ver o nosso Alentejo pintado de branco! E ainda por cima uma zona que adoro! 
Pelos vistos as altitudes da serra de São Mamede fizeram notar a sua presença nesta passagem de ar frio.


----------



## actioman (12 Jan 2009 às 04:52)

Por aí sim deu bem para pintar a cidade de branco , grandes fotos! Este Outono/Inverno estão a ser memoráveis na nossa Capital de Distrito.

Nesta noite esperei tanto pelo teus relatos da queda de neve! Como não aparecias pensava que não haveria hipótese de ela chegar a cair. Agora entendo que estavas em _vale de lençóis_ 

Ainda por aí passei no dia 10 ao final da manhã e ainda vi cair uns tímidos flocos no alto da Serra de S. Mamede já perto das 13h por uma ou outra nuvem que passava . Eu depois acrescento aqui as fotos que tirei por essas bandas.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Jan 2009 às 10:26)

Então ainda tiveste sorte porque fecharam as três estradas que dão acesso a S.Mamede. A cidade estava fantástica. Hoje, numa horta a frente de minha casa, onde não lhe dá sol, ainda existem restos de neve.


----------



## actioman (12 Jan 2009 às 11:30)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Então ainda tiveste sorte porque fecharam as três estradas que dão acesso a S. Mamede. A cidade estava fantástica. Hoje, numa horta a frente de minha casa, onde não lhe dá sol, ainda existem restos de neve.



Pois pelos vistos! 

Cheguei acho que era perto das 11h30 e a única estrada que vi lá encima cortada, acho que a que vai para Ribeira de Nisa. Estava lá uma patrulha da GNR com uns pinos a barrar o acesso. 
Em alguns locais apanhei algum ou outro troço mais sombrio de estrada completamente congelada, mas nada que com cautela não se passasse.


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2009 às 11:53)

Mais uma vez Portalegre em grande!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (17 Jan 2009 às 15:54)

É verdade, neste Outono-Inverno é a segunda vez na cidade e pelo menos a terceira em S.Mamede.Lá para terça ou quarta feira teremos festa outra vez.


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Jan 2009 às 18:11)

boas

muito boas  

começa a escolher 800*600 para as fotos, fica melhor.

abraços


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2009 às 18:00)

E como o prometido é devido aqui fica o complemento às fotos do meu conterrâneo Meteoptg. 

Na manhã do dia 10 de Janeiro de 2009, após uma pequena, mas sempre magnífica, queda de neve na região interior alentejana, desloquei-me a Portalegre, ao fim da manhã. Na cidade não havendo já grande quantidade de neve e na esperança de ver alguma acumulação de jeito no alto da Serra de São Mamede, tomei a decisão de subir à serra.

E foi isto que encontrei enquanto subia:







A Senhora da Penha já com pouca neve, devido ao avançado da hora, perto do meio-dia, e pelo Sol que estava impiedoso e levava a olhos vistos a candura da paisagem. Isto apesar de a temperatura ser de apenas 3ºC.







A neve ainda permanecia nos locais mais sombrios, como nestas imagens de uma estrada florestal e pequenos troços da estrada de acesso ao alto de São Mamede:

















Embora troços pequenos, como já referi, sempre perigosos. É realmente contrastante a grande beleza da neve, com os perigos que representa, em especial para a condução mais desatenta e descuidada.
Nesta fotografia são bem visíveis as consequências de um despiste, devido ao piso escorregadio .







Mais algumas imagens branquinhas da pouca neve, que apenas se mantinha à sombra, mas bem fofinha!  






















Quando cheguei ao alto da serra a desilusão foi muita, pois apenas havia vestígios de neve em locais à sombra e a quantidade não era muita. Deu-me a sensação que terá nevado mais na cidade que na serra, possivelmente devido à nebulosidade baixa .












Para terminar deixo-vos com esta bonita vista da sempre bela cidade de Portalegre. (Ainda se visualizavam alguns telhados esbranquiçados. )






Um abraço companheiros!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

He...estava a ver que nunca mais vinhas!!! Foi como te disse...apenas nos locais abrigados.Na tal horta à minha frente na segunda ainda havia neve.A desilusão relativamente ao alto da serra é compreensivel, pois de facto a queda de neve deve ter sido bastante localizada e até acredito que tera nevado mais na cidade do que em S.Mamede. Só para dizer que aqui a 10 Km para NNO(nas carreiras) que fica a mais uns 200m de altitude nem viram flocos.Relativamente ás tuas fotos, gostei imenso, principalmente a da panoramica da cidade onde só aparecem os telhados brancos virados a Norte.Aquela foto do sinal para S.Bento está porreira.Amanha ponho a foto de dia 29.11.2008 (o 1º nevão) quando ainda estava em condições. 

Atenção que terça ou quarta é provável (aliás...certeza)temos mais neve.


----------



## mondral (18 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

Que belas fotos q partilhas connosco.Simplesmente fantástico. obrigado


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

MeteoPtg disse:


> He...estava a ver que nunca mais vinhas!!! Foi como te disse...apenas nos locais abrigados.Na tal horta à minha frente na segunda ainda havia neve.A desilusão relativamente ao alto da serra é compreensivel, pois de facto a queda de neve deve ter sido bastante localizada e até acredito que tera nevado mais na cidade do que em S.Mamede. Só para dizer que aqui a 10 Km para NNO(nas carreiras) que fica a mais uns 200m de altitude nem viram flocos.Relativamente ás tuas fotos, gostei imenso, principalmente a da panoramica da cidade onde só aparecem os telhados brancos virados a Norte.Aquela foto do sinal para S.Bento está porreira.Amanha ponho a foto de dia 29.11.2008 (o 1º nevão) quando ainda estava em condições.
> 
> Atenção que terça ou quarta é provável (aliás...certeza)temos mais neve.



Opá _atão_ já sabes como é alentejano=lento 
Fico há espera do foto do cruzamento antes do despiste! 
E na 3ªf e 4ªf vamos à neve!  

mondral bem-vindo ao fórum! Apresenta-te aqui! 

Estive ai uns anitos destacado no DGMT! Belos tempos.  Ainda existe o Centro Comercial Palmeiras por essas bandas?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2009 às 23:41)

Espetacular, cenário magnifico


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 10:32)

Embora troços pequenos, como já referi, sempre perigosos. É realmente contrastante a grande beleza da neve, com os perigos que representa, em especial para a condução mais desatenta e descuidada.
Nesta fotografia são bem visíveis as consequências de um despiste, devido ao piso escorregadio .







Aqui vai a 29.11.08:


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2009 às 14:45)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Aqui vai a 29.11.08:


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2009 às 15:22)

Fotografias muito boas!

E para amanhã é esperado mais do mesmo!

Portalegre, e S.Mamede, em Grande!


----------



## vitamos (19 Jan 2009 às 15:53)

É verdade! Amanhã certamente que essas paisagens voltarão a ver elemento branco...

Assim:

1- Parabéns pelas fotos
2- Boa sorte para mais fotos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 15:54)

Excelente reportagem, as fotografias estão óptimas e o nevão foi bem razoável.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 16:43)

actioman disse:


>



Porreiro!!!


----------

